

Ask HN: When was your last time you used “Feeling Lucky”? - chenster


======
zheak
The last time i used letmegogglethatforyou.com because 90% of the time when i
need lmgtfy.com it's the first result that I need.

------
bramgg
Not since Google cleverly hid the feature by implementing automatic search as
you type for that AdSense $$$

------
bluesix
2001

